# Illustrator CS - Pfad füllen funktioniert nur mit S/W



## strauberry (26. März 2005)

Hi,

habe eine Form mit Pfaden erstellt. Nun kann ich ja verschiedene Anker-Punkte (hab eng. Version, sorry... bei mir heißt das Anchor  ) auswählen und eine Farbe auswählen. Dann wird der Bereich um den Punkt rum mit dieser Farbe eingefärbt. Leider kann ich hier nur Grautöne verwenden. Wie kann ich das wieder auf farbig wechseln

DANKE

strauberry


----------



## zechi (30. März 2005)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz - meinst du eventuell ein mesh (Verlaufsgitter)?

 Denn wenn du einen Ankerpunkt auf einem einfachen Pfad einfärben willst, färbt sich der ganze Pfad ein.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. März 2005)

Geh mal im Menü Farbe auf den kleinen Pfeil rechts oben, da ist bestimmt Graustufen ausgewählt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## strauberry (30. März 2005)

Ja, daran hats gelegen, danke 

Wieso wechselt der automatisch auf Graustufen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. März 2005)

Automatisch würde ich bezweifeln. Aberwenns auch so wäre keine Ahnung.


----------

